# Unused Hyatt Points



## nanette0269 (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, it seems as though I'll have to use up my points (I have 530 left) and honestly, I don't know how to do that!  I can only reserve through February 2009, and really have limited availability.  Any suggestions?  Do you give your points away to family?  Do you sell partial weeks?  What are my options if I honestly can't use them before they go bye-bye?


----------



## Kal (Aug 6, 2008)

On what date did you specifically first receive these points into your account?


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 6, 2008)

I own week 33 and have 530 CUP points left.



> Just a reminder: Your Club Use Period (Fixed) is about to expire. Reserve by Sat Aug 16, 2008 any available week or split week and unit at any HVC resort, or make an external exchange in the Interval International Quality Vacation Exchange Network. After this date, any remaining points will be converted to the Limited Club Use Period (Fixed).



The quote above...does that mean I can put my 530 points into II?  I thought I could only do that for a full week.

So, if I'm reading this correctly, I _think_ my LCUP period is 8/19/08-2/15/09.  Is that true?  If so, can I wait to reserve on 2/15/09 for a future date?  Or, must they be booked AND used by 2/15/09?

And, once they go into LCUP....must the points be only used for trips within 60 days?  So, I would presume that I could use the points on 2/15/09 for any trip before 4/15/09?

Thanks for the help clarifying this!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 6, 2008)

nanette0269 said:


> I own week 33 and have 530 CUP points left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*If so, can I wait to reserve on 2/15/09 for a future date?*  - - _YES, but only if there is availability and check-in is 60 days or less. _

*must they be booked AND used by 2/15/09?* - - _NO _

*And, once they go into LCUP....must the points be only used for trips within 60 days*?  - - _YES, from my experience it is much more difficult to use LCUP points. Try to book a reservation BEFORE they turn into LCUP._ 

*So, I would presume that I could use the points on 2/15/09 for any trip before 4/15/09* - - _YES, but see above. _

-TJ


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks...at least I know what I need to do!


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 10, 2008)

nanette0269 said:


> I own week 33 and have 530 CUP points left.
> 
> The quote above...does that mean I can put my 530 points into II?  I thought I could only do that for a full week.



From another quote you made, it sounds like your cup period ends on August 16th which is week 33. This would be your points assigned in 2007 on week 33. You are running out of time if you want to avoid LCUP restrictions.

You can use a portion of your weeks worth of points for II. Specifically, you can put 430 points (of the 530) into II and get a studio anywhere in high demand season, but it sounds like you have to do this before August 16th INCLUDING making the reservation. If you had done this 4 months EARLIER, you could have saved these points and had 2 years to make a reservation. If I am reading this right (Kal can confirm), you have until August 16th to deposit your points AND make a reservation or the points will go into LCUP. LCUP has options but I would sure think about making an II reservation if there is somewhere you would like to go that has studio availability now. A call to your HVC counselor to check would not hurt.

It would seem that a good way to save points is to use the EEEP reservation. If you are getting close to 4 months before LCUP, toss enough points into II to get the unit size you want and you have 2 years to find a match you like. It pays to plan ahead.

Here is the quote from Kal's website:

EEP External Exchange Period - A 12-month period starting on the first day of HRPP and ending on the last day of CUP for the sole purpose of exchanging into Interval International for non Hyatt Vacation Club Resorts.

EEEP Extended External Exchange Period - You may elect to enter the EEEP but you must commit all or a portion of your points 4 months prior to your deeded week. These points will have an extended lifetime of 24 months
from the end of CUP to exchange in Interval International to non Hyatt Vacation Club resorts.

Kal's Website:
http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## calgal (Aug 10, 2008)

Until 8/16/08 you can book any available unit even if use is next summer. Given your location, I would book a partial week stay for next spring/summer somewhere you can drive to for a few days.

At least you have enough stray points to actually book something. I have 200 points left over, and nothing in my drive-to range books for so few points. I need to decide by this week if I will throw the points into II (but not enough for a studio) or keep them in HVC until they go into LCUP and I can combine them with some 2009 points.


----------



## calgal (Aug 10, 2008)

I would like to add that figuring out how to use up my extra points (and sometimes wasting them) is the most stressful part of HVC for me.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 11, 2008)

Personally I would buy another week that is why Hyatt works best if you own 2 weeks then you can use your left over points and never have a problem.

I have a question for ALL Hyatt owners would you ever donate you unused points to a charity if HYATT let you?


I know that Steve Dallas yes the same guy that is running for Hyatt lake Tahoe board (who is endorsed by many including Kal) is thinking of asking Hyatt to set up a program for this option.


So PLEASE send me some feed back would you donate any of your unused points if you could to charity?    Hyatt could put them in a pool of many many people with unused left over points and get a week to a needy family or child, like "make a wish" or other great charities around the country.

Thank you
C85


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 11, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Personally I would buy another week that is why Hyatt works best if you own 2 weeks then you can use your left over points and never have a problem.



Why would that be any different? If you tended to book split weeks and/or weeks in seasons other than what you own, wouldn't you usually have leftover points?



Carmel85 said:


> I have a question for ALL Hyatt owners would you ever donate you unused points to a charity if HYATT let you?


Yes! HGVC allows that and in the past I have donated scattered leftover points. However it might be more difficult with HVC than with HGVC since HGVC is all calendar year based, and HVC is all 'week owned' based.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 11, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> Why would that be any different? If you tended to book split weeks and/or weeks in seasons other than what you own, wouldn't you usually have leftover points?
> 
> 
> Yes! HGVC allows that and in the past I have donated scattered leftover points. However it might be more difficult with HVC than with HGVC since HGVC is all calendar year based, and HVC is all 'week owned' based.





When you own 2 weeks at Hyatt remember your points are good for 1 calender year 365 days then they go what I consider they go hard or LCUP book with in 60 days. So if you own another week about 6 month from your other week you get a whole lot more points then so you never run dry or loose out on any points. I hope this makes sense probable not., but it works for me every year when I own 2 hyatt timeshare. Remember Hyatt always takes the oldest point first then yo0ur newer points.

Lets get hyatt to agree if we want to donate our points hyatt can pool them and give them to great charities around the country. Hyatt can make this happen if hyatt owners want this.


All you hyatt owners should be here in Carmel,Ca today what a great week if you like all kids of great old and new cars.  Book for next year!

C85


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 12, 2008)

I went ahead and booked MLK weekend for Coconut Plantation...at least I have a day off already because of the holiday (and those are rare since I have little vacation time left after this wedding!).  

And now, I have enough points left over to get a 2-night stay midweek between thanksgiving and christmas, which is not going to happen.  So yes, I would donate extra points to charity.  Its never going to be absolutely equal, right?


----------

